# My Small But Growing Paph Collection



## davidvaldez33 (Jul 4, 2008)

armeniacum
charlesworthii
delenatii
dianthum
druryi
emersonii
henryanum
micranthum
rothschildianum
sanderianum
supardii
"Oberhausens rubin"
also Phrag pearcei which is blooming now. My roth should be blooming in the next few months, and I have a feeling that my armeniacum might be blooming soon also!

I have been windowsill growing now for 5 years. Hope for a greenhouse someday! Still wanting adductum, glanduliferum, HANGIANUM, helenae, hookerae, lowii, malipoense, mastersianum, PARISHII, philippinense, randsii, SANGII, spicerianum, STONEI, TIGRINUM, and venustum.
As you might have been able to tell, I mostly like the species paphs. I'm saving the hybrids for when I have a greenhouse someday. Well, thats it!


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 4, 2008)

howdy. species paphs are some of my favorites too and we have several similar ones on our wish lists...


----------



## NYEric (Jul 4, 2008)

Not a shabby collection. I wouldn't wait on the hybrids, though.


----------

